# air ride frozen?



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

I have a analog management setup, i winterized my system before this weekend and everything seemed fine. In the morning i went to air it up and it wouldnt go past 60 lbs in any of the bags. My bottle read 60psi as well, the compressor wasnt filling the bottle at that time but would kick on and keep running. I figured since its near 40 today i could go and it would work fine but its still in its current state. Any ideas? im going to put my space heater in my trunk and warm everything up tonight, if that doesnt work im really not sure. 

Thank you,
Teo_sloww


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

i also noticed theres an inline check valve on one end before my smc watertrap, i was thinking of trying to warm that up as well as the pressure switch.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

If the air tanks wasn't filling up it's the "check valve". I'm assuming that it mounted vertically since it froze. Look at re-positioning it vertically so that water drains away from the valve.


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

is there any chance it would be the pressure switch? the way the inline check valve is mounted is its right off the watertrap horizontally mounted. but right off the braided line for the compressor. I never had any issues with it, and this is the 3rd winter im running it :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

teo_sloww said:


> is there any chance it would be the pressure switch? the way the inline check valve is mounted is its right off the watertrap horizontally mounted. but right off the braided line for the compressor. I never had any issues with it, and this is the 3rd winter im running it :thumbup:[/QUOTE
> 
> Not likely, since the tank wasn't building up any pressure it's either a frozen or bad check valve. The check valve is easily removed from the braided line, you could see if it is frozen by blow into it. If you can only blow thru it one way it functioning correctly. If the pressure switch was frozen the tank would fill but the compressor wouldn't stop when it reaches the system operating pressure (usually 150 psi).


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

good info thanks for the responses, i'll throw the small space heater in there when i get home tonight and also take apart that check valve... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Take note that if you can blow thru the check valve both way its a bad check and will need replacement. Most people replace the OEM check with a SMC one which is a better check. My mistake in my first post it should be mounted horizontally not vertically sorry!


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

No problem :thumbup: i guess i'll look into getting the smc check. I did notice when i took apart the water trap the filter in the trap can freeze. i just dont want to air it completely out because its my daily and i wouldnt be able to move it. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

teo_sloww said:


> No problem :thumbup: i guess i'll look into getting the smc check. I did notice when i took apart the water trap the filter in the trap can freeze. i just dont want to air it completely out because its my daily and i wouldnt be able to move it.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


That another possibility but you should be able to air-out the tank only without air-out the bags correct?


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

usually if i bleed the whole system any air in the bags goes too. But that might be specific to my setup :thumbup:


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

anyone else can shed some light? :thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Air Lift's V2 and 3H/3P manifolds allow you to drain your tank without losing pressure in your bags. I'm pretty sure this is NOT the case with the VU4 Accuair manifold.


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

i put the space heater in the back for a few hours but no good it still wont fill the bottle, the past days have been somewhat mild in the 40s too. I wouldve thought it would just iron itself out. my next step is heat gun, then if that doesnt work replace check valve. which is the stock viair one that came with the compressor. Thinking of replacing the pressure switch as well just to be safe... :banghead:


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

Have you ruled out an electrical issue? To tst the pressure switch just touch the 2 wires together and see if the pump runs then.


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

i havent ruled it out, but the compressor was coming on the relay works. But the air never makes it to the bottle. A few were saying that the stock viair inline check valves go bad, just trying to diagnose the issue i thought since the check is the first thing that air from the compressor goes through this must be it.


----------



## maxmcnasty (Jan 30, 2012)

*Bleeding air out ofthe tank*

I can only speak on the accuair setup, But if you bleed pressure out of the tank the pressure from the bags will be able to escape back through the manifold because there is not equal pressure in the tank holding the valves closed which will allow the car to air out.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

My recommendation is to get a new compressor. I had my 380 go bad and stopped filling. It would run, but not go above 90 psi. Once I put in a new compressor all was good. You can rebuild the compressor, but its sometimes just easier to buy a new one or see if it is covered under warranty.


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

truly hoping that i dont have to do that,but if so so be it. It does run i really think its the valve, was that gradual or was it like one day it just wouldnt fill past 90psi? Ishould just get a new one and if its not needed return it..


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

teo_sloww said:


> truly hoping that i dont have to do that,but if so so be it. It does run i really think its the valve, was that gradual or was it like one day it just wouldnt fill past 90psi? Ishould just get a new one and if its not needed return it..


Buy an SMC check valve cheaper fix of the two and should it be the compressor you'll have an updated valve to install on your new compressor. You could also do the balloon test, remove the air intake on the front of the compressor install a 1/4" PTC fitting, put a ballon over the fitting.



If the balloon eventually fills it's for sure the check valve.


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

i would do that check on the compressor, but i dont want to lose air from the bottle because the car will air itself out.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

When you do get the material to fix your issue you should consider adding an external fill point so that the air tank can be filled from and external pressure source.









You could then fill it with a portable air tank










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

I'll definitely look into that part :thumbup: crossing my fingers its the valve, i had it overnight shipped to me to resolve the issue.


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

i have the tank drain which looks like it operates just like the external fill, wondering if i can just hook up to that drain and send air through the hose into the bottle? that would certainly put my mind at ease so the car is mobile.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes that the idea but you'll need an elbow if your coming off the drain port 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

